# Seattle Police Fucking with Queers



## tomcan (Jun 26, 2012)

http://anarchistnews.org/content/6-arrested-early-sunday-anarchists-disrupt-pride-weekend


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not defending SPD or the Lieutenant mentioned in this video. But, it looks like somebody wants me to believe that an officer's actions weren't justified by posting this video with some "hey look at this fucked up shit going on, here's a quick look through my camera with some one-sided comments thrown in to strengthen my argument." It is difficult to see in the moments prior to being pepper sprayed if the individual did or did not do anything to warrant pepper spraying or arrest although you can clearly see that he took a full blast to the face and has really slow reactions. I bet that shit tastes like crap.

**I've been arrested while doing nothing illegal too, but the cameras were theirs and well, you know...


----------



## DregeDE (Jun 27, 2012)

Yea, gonna have to side with 7xMichael and say I don't easily take the side of anyone just because they make a good point, I think for myself after I absorb all I can about something that I feel is worth my time . . . 

Now, want to throw rocks at me for saying; 'The George Zimmerman thing is BS, not because Treyvon Martin was black, posed as a gangbanger in online social media website pictures, Zimmerman apologized publicly like a retard - I think it is not as the media portrays it because they WANT US TO BELIEVE THEM TOO BADLY!!! A child will beg you for your belief of their story regardless of it being true or false, they are trying too hard there fore they are fucking lying - I have been threatened with my life for openly speaking out against that case.

By the way I did not even watch the video, I don't watch videos with cops abusing people, I know what they do and they usually only do that shit to disrespectful mouthy shitheads that cant keep their mouths shut, someone alwase has to instigate them or be a martyr at the wrong time. Cry about police brutality when they use live ammunition, otherwise shut your fucking mouth and move along.


----------



## Eager (Jul 10, 2012)

Whatever, fuck cop apologists. Especially ones who are oblivious enough to police brutality to try to give cops a monopoly on violence by giving them the benefit of the doubt and portraying their fucked up behavior, especially towards queer people and people of color, as causal.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 10, 2012)

Eager said:


> Whatever, fuck cop apologists. Especially ones who are oblivious enough to police brutality to try to give cops a monopoly on violence by giving them the benefit of the doubt and portraying their fucked up behavior, especially towards queer people and people of color, as causal.


 
You are RIGHT! And I think you should stop wasting time with me and go out seeking retribution.


----------



## ped (Jul 11, 2012)

Why is anyone going to a protest unarmed and unprepared? You know they have pepper spray, batons and guns and you know they abuse them. So why do you keep making the same mistakes and getting sprayed and made a fool of especially while many particular protests' aims are constantly losing over time? You have a right to defend yourself. There's a time and a place for nonviolence, and then there's irrational anti-pragmatic allegiance to slave morality demagoguery. You don't see police attacking rightists carrying AR-15's and sidearms at an Obama inauguration for good reason.

But with great power comes great responsibility. You can't just cry wolf and be an intentional antagonist and then open fire as when the reprocussions to yourself or your side are minimal or nonexistant in the case of being unarmed and "peaceful." Which is done strictly for the sake of [disingenuous] propaganda. That's the entire angle of the nonviolence tactic or at least what it has morphed into. And that tactic has all but worn thin. Martyrdom is tiresome. You're supposed to be standing up for what you believe.

In fact we have the police state we do because no one seriously stands up to it and says enough. The media is not on our side. Sure they throw a bone to banal liberal causes attempting to rearrange relatively insignificant social mores. Causes that don't threaten the power structure and can ultimately be capitalized on anyway. But when it comes to the actual important things, the big things, they're not going to play your little public relations games. They have money to answer to.


----------

